# Macintosh Classic II : réinstaller un OS



## Obibann (17 Mars 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de terminer la restauration d'un Macintosh Classic II. Tout me semble fonctionner correctement côté hardware.
La carte mère est comme neuve avec de nouveaux condensateurs, le lecteur de disquette est propre et graissé et tout a été nettoyé avec soin.

L'ordinateur démarre correctement, cependant, le système présent sur le disque dur me semble "malade".
En effet, je n'ai pas de son. J'ai pourtant réglé le volume à fond, rien n'y fait. Or, le son du Macintosh fonctionne, j'ai bien le bip au démarrage, et si je lui insère une disquette incorrecte pour tenter de démarrer avec, il m'affiche un erreur en s'exprimant d'un joli "poinc !".

Je souhaiterai donc réinstaller un sysème propre (system 7.1 me semble être la bonne idée. Il dispose de 4Mo de RAM mais je ne suis pas certain que 7.5 apporte quoique ce soit de plus, mais à la rigueur je prends vos conseils).

Bref, côté hardware tout semble ok, mais là je galère. J'ai tenté de créer des dizaines de disquettes et il n'en prend aucune au démarrage. Il ne fait que lire la disquette, puis l'éjecte avant de démarrer depuis le disque dur.

Autre élément, il n'est pas possible de booter sur la ROM. Le raccourci au démarrage n'a aucun effet, avec ou sans disque dur branché. Mais peut-être que ce n'est pas possible sur Classic II.

J'aimerai d'abbord savoir si je dispose des bonnes images disques. Peut-être avez-vous un lien fiable à me proposer, ne serait-ce que pour tester une application bootable (un utilitaire quelconque dans une premier temps).

J'ai également commandé un lot de disquettes neuves (on en trouve encore !) car j'ai aussi un doute sur les vieilles disquettes dont je dispose. J'ai quand même réussi à jour à un jeu depuis le lecteur de disquette, celui-ci semble donc bien fonctionner.

Je vous remercie d'avance !

Bonne journée

Benjamin


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2021)

La question qui me vient à l'esprit en premier est "_comment (et avec quoi) procèdes-tu à la transformation des images disque en disquettes physiques ?_", la seconde question est : si tu insères une disquette de données, est-ce qu'elle monte bien sur le bureau et est-ce que tu peux en transférer le contenu sur le disque dur ?


----------



## Obibann (17 Mars 2021)

Bonne question ! J'utilise "dd" pour cela.

```
dd if=/path/to/image of=/dev/sdc bs=84
```
Mon lecteur est en sdc car c'est un floppy USB.
Certaines disquettes ont foiré, mais globalement, quand dd ne me sort pas d'erreurs, la disquette est montée sur le bureau.
Par contre je n'ai pas essayer de transférer les données sur le disque dur.


----------



## Obibann (17 Mars 2021)

Bon, je n'arrive plus à lire la plupart de mes disquettes (avec mon lecteur USB sur mon ordi "moderne").
Soit le Macintosh casse les disquettes soit elles ont mal vieillies. Je vais tenter d'en trouver une encore fonctionnelle dans la lot. Sinon il faudra attendre l'arrivée des neuves.

En attendant, savez-vous quelle disquette est sensée être bootable ? Celle qui dispose du system folder j'imagine ?


----------



## Obibann (17 Mars 2021)

J'ai réussi à copier une image d'installation qui démarre. Cependant, j'obtiens une erreur 10 au chargement de la disquette, après l'affichage du message de bienvenue.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2021)

Les disquettes bootables, de mémoire, sont "installation 1 et Utilitaires 2.

Après, ton "Mac Moderne", il est sous quel système ? Parce que les systèmes récents ne peuvent pas forcément être utilisés pour écrire du H.F.S. Il en va d'ailleurs peut-être de même du lecteur USB.


----------



## baron (17 Mars 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ton "Mac Moderne", il est sous quel système ? Parce que les systèmes récents ne peuvent pas forcément être utilisés pour écrire du H.F.S.


Le support du HFS simple (pas HFS+) a disparu avec Catalina.


----------



## Obibann (17 Mars 2021)

J'ai mon PC, sous Ubuntu 20.04, et un imac G4, sous Tiger.
L'un comme l'autre sont capable de restaurer des images "brutes" (img de 1.44 MB), mais pas celles ayant l'extension dsk ou image (elles sont plus grosses de quelques octets, sûrement des métadonnées d'un ancien outil du type Diskcopy, je n'ai pas réussi à les ouvrir).
Mes 2 ordi gèrent le HFS (standard et HFS+). 
Si j'essaie de formater en HFS et de copier coller les fichiers, ça me dis que y'a pas la place :/


----------



## pershing78 (17 Mars 2021)

bonjour tu peux télécharger ici les image disk (format img) du système 7.1 https://winworldpc.com/download/43907866-5831-11e9-9db4-fa163e9022f0. (7 disquettes dont le disk tools pour formaté le DD). il vaut mieux partir sur une clean install. Après tu peux aussi télécharger " Apple legacy recovery" (sur macintosh repository ou macintosh garden qui contient tous les systèmes d'exploitation Apple jusqu'à OS9 . compte tenu des 4 mo de ram tu peux installer après RamDoubler de Connectix . L'idéal étant  d'augmenter la Ram à 10 MO pour être plus tranquille. Ensuite à voir quel DD tu as (certains non Apple ne sont pas reconnus par l'utilitaire de disque pour cela il faudra remplacer sur la disquette utilitaire 1 l'Apple HD SC Setup par celui ci patché https://lowendmac.com/2007/format-any-hard-drive-for-older-macs-with-patched-apple-tools/) .  Il existe ici http://www.bigmessowires.com/floppy-emu/ un émulateur de disquette (sur le classic II on peut booter directement sur l'image disk c'est très pratique pour installer tout un tas de logiciels sans passer par la création fastidieuse de disquettes physiques. Avec HFSexplorer (je l'utilise sous windows ) on peut créer des disques virtuels (y mettre tous les programmes souhaités ) et ensuite il sera vu par le finder comme un disque interne.


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Mars 2021)

Obibann a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je viens de terminer la restauration d'un Macintosh Classic II. Tout me semble fonctionner correctement côté hardware.
> La carte mère est comme neuve avec de nouveaux condensateurs, le lecteur de disquette est propre et graissé et tout a été nettoyé avec soin.
> ...


Le disque de boot dans la ROM, c'est avec le Classic, pas le Classic II. 

Par contre la ROM du Classic II est 32-bit clean donc il est possible de dépasser les 8Mo, mais comme il n'y a que 2 slots, avec 2 barrette de 4Mo et les 2Mo soudés sur la carte mère c'est 10Mo maximum (et il ne reconnait pas les barrettes de 16Mo contrairement au SE/30).

Si tu restes avec 4Mo (il doit avoir 2 barrettes de 1Mo avec les 2Mo soudés), le 7.1 est le plus approprié. 
Si tu passes à 10Mo, le 7.5 a plus de fonctionnalités et avec le 68030 à 16Mhz (même sans copro.) du Classic II ça passe bien.

S'il lit correctement tes disquettes mais que tu ne peux pas booter dessus, c'est qu'il ne trouve pas de système valide...
Les disquettes, c'est pas toujours très fiable (même à l'époque ;-) surtout si elles ont de la bouteille. Quand j'en fait avec des vieilles disquettes avec WinImage, j'en écarte beaucoup...
Essaies avec des disquettes neuves, et teste le lecteur du Classic II en y formatant des disquettes, puis en y recopiant des fichiers (dans les 2 sens) pour voir s'il y a des erreurs.
Avec ces vieux Mac, le plus simple, c'est de s'en passer ;-) avec des outils comme FloppyEmu, des Zip SCSI/USB, voir un lecteur CD SCSI externe (tu peux graver des Cd avec ton G4).

Ceci dit, c'est curieux que tu aies le son de démarrage mais plus rien, ensuite...
Quelle version de système est installée sur ton Classic II ? comment tu testes le son ?


----------



## Obibann (17 Mars 2021)

Merci BEAUCOUP pour vos réponses et vos liens, c'est vraiment chouette !
Je vais donc attendre d'avoir mes disquettes neuves et rééssayer. J'ai des IO error sour toutes désormais 


> Ceci dit, c'est curieux que tu aies le son de démarrage mais plus rien, ensuite...
> Quelle version de système est installée sur ton Classic II ? comment tu testes le son ?


J'ai bien le bip au démarrage et quand l'OS se charge j'entend un léger grésillement furtir dans le HP, comme sur la plupart des ordi quand l'OS initialise le son. Et ensuite, plus rien. Je vais dans tableau de bord, son. Ensuite je fais varier le volume et clique sur les sons, mais rien ne sort. J'avais lancé un jeu, pas de son non plus. Mais en redémarrant avec la disquette du jeu dedans, le mac m'a affiché une erreur (il a essayé de booter dessus sans doute) avec un pouet sonore.

Actuellement, il y a un system 7.1.2, il était déjà sur le disque quand j'ai récupéré le mac.


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Mars 2021)

Obibann a dit:


> Merci BEAUCOUP pour vos réponses et vos liens, c'est vraiment chouette !
> Je vais donc attendre d'avoir mes disquettes neuves et rééssayer. J'ai des IO error sour toutes désormais
> 
> J'ai bien le bip au démarrage et quand l'OS se charge j'entend un léger grésillement furtir dans le HP, comme sur la plupart des ordi quand l'OS initialise le son. Et ensuite, plus rien. Je vais dans tableau de bord, son. Ensuite je fais varier le volume et clique sur les sons, mais rien ne sort. J'avais lancé un jeu, pas de son non plus. Mais en redémarrant avec la disquette du jeu dedans, le mac m'a affiché une erreur (il a essayé de booter dessus sans doute) avec un pouet sonore.
> ...


Il faudrait voir quels fichiers sont chargés au démarrage (init), peut-être certains posent problème.

Regardes dans le Dossier Système, il y a 2 dossiers "Extensions" et "Tableau de Bord", avec peut-être des fichiers ajoutés qui modifient le système.

Commences par démarrer en mode sans extensions (avec la touche majuscule au démarrage) pour voir si tu as de nouveau du son.

Dans le 7.1.2 d'origine, il y a assez peu de fichier, retires ce qui te semble suspect (en faisant "Lire les informations" sur un fichier tu verras s'il est made-in Apple ou pas). En gros tu dois avoir au moins ça (et même moins sur un Classic en N&B) :





Si tu n'est pas sûr d'un fichier, tu le retires du dossier Système et tu le mets dans un dossier sur le bureau et tu redémarres.


----------



## Obibann (17 Mars 2021)

J'ai récupéré le son !! L'extension coupable se nomme After Dark. Un gestionnaire d'économiseur d'écran.
Bon ça veut dire que je n'ai plus d'économiseur d'écran à priori ^^


----------



## Obibann (17 Mars 2021)

J'ai retrouvé un autre disquette, qui semble encore vivante. J'ai restauré l'image d'installation dessus et ça boot !!
Ce sont donc bien les disquettes qui sont en cause.
Je préfère attendre d'avoir les neuves avant de réinstaller, sait-on jamais ^^
Merci !


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Mars 2021)

Si ça marche, te prends pas la tête à refaire une installation, fais un peu de ménage c'est tout. 
Et franchement c'est facile, il n'y a pas beaucoup de fichier, c'est pas OSX ;-))

Le 7.1, avec 4Mo c'est ce qu'il te faut. 

After Dark c'est bien (ça consomme de la RAM quand même, tu en as peu), c'est peut-être pas la bonne version, regardes sur les sites d'abandonware si tu trouves une autre version à tester. Et il y en a d'autre (BackDrop, Pyro,...).


----------



## Obibann (18 Mars 2021)

Je vais donc partir sur la 7.1 avec mes 4Mo. Pour changer la Ram au besoin, toutes les barettes 30 pins sont compatibles, ou bien il y a d'autres facteurs à prendre en compte (mis à part la capacité) ? Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2021)

Le temps de réponse des barrettes, il doit être de 100 nS ou moins (de mémoires, ces barrettes existent en 150 nS à 70 nS).


----------



## pershing78 (18 Mars 2021)

Obibann a dit:


> Je vais donc partir sur la 7.1 avec mes 4Mo. Pour changer la Ram au besoin, toutes les barettes 30 pins sont compatibles, ou bien il y a d'autres facteurs à prendre en compte (mis à part la capacité) ? Merci


sur mon classic 2 (ou Performa 200)  j'ai monté celles ci fonctionnent très bien : https://www.ebay.fr/itm/2x-4MB-30-P...811430?hash=item1f1d22e1a6:g:NqwAAOSw0AldYa0r

tu peux déjà installer Ramdoubler dans un premier temps et meme le conserver ... 

afterDark ou consorts sont surtout intéressants lorsqu'on dispose d'une carte vidéo couleur ... (la version afterdark 3 + Marvel comics est top ...) 

Le 7.1 ou ses version P (il en existe plusieurs ) est léger mais j'ai mis ensuite le 7.61 . 

Le voici avec son Floppy emu, le boitier permettant de connecter un clavier et souris USB et un daynaport scsi pour l'accés ethernet (mieux gérer sous 7.6 que sous 7.1).  Le dd est un SC2ISD . 

Je m'en sers peu je préfère de loin le SE/30 plus performant est doté d'un port PDS pour les cartes d'extensions. 

Je te conseille vivement de télécharger l'image toast  'apple legacy recovery' (à ouvrir via TIGER sur le g4 par exemple) et qui contient tous les logiciels et OS apple pour les 68k entre autres.  

Pour le formatage des disquettes je passe par Windows 10 et Winimage (il grave très bien les disquettes Apple) ou HFSexplorer qui permet de créer des images de disquettes ,d'y mettre les logiciels que l'on souhaite et ensuite il  les grave. 

J'ai acheté mes disquettes vierges ici : https://www.rheinau-shop.com/epages...bjectPath=/Shops/64154861/Products/5800017095 à l'époque il avait plus de choix ....


----------



## Obibann (18 Mars 2021)

Merci pour tous ces conseils 
Je vais réfléchir pour la ram, mais si je dois investir, dans un premier temps je pense que ça sera là dessus.


----------



## Obibann (19 Mars 2021)

Je viens de trouver comment utiliser les images créées sur Mac OS 9 ou inférieur sur un système récent.
Une disquette fait normalement 1474560 octets. Or, beaucoup des images que j'ai trouvé, sont au format "Diskcopy" et pèsent 1474644 octets. En éditant le fichier avec un éditeur hexadécimal, je me suis aperçu qu'il s'agissait à priori bien d'une image brute de la disquette, mais avec 84 octets en plus au début du fichier, hébergeant des métadonnées utiles pour le logiciels de l'époque.

Pour convertir l'image "surannée" en image brute standard (restaurable ensuite avec dd ou winimage) il suffit de virer les 84 premier octets.

Avec dd, on fait comme ça :

```
dd if=vieille_image of=image_brute.img bs=1 skip=84
```

Ensuite, il ne reste plus qu'à écrire l'image img sur la disquette.


----------



## Obibann (19 Mars 2021)

Ca y est j'ai reçu mes disquettes. Et bien je vous le dis, je suis content que l'on ai changé de siècle 
Sur les 20 disquettes reçues, à peine plus de la moitié ont fonctionné. Sans compter sur la fiabilité limite de mon lecteur floppy USB. Avec ce dernier à peine 1/3 des disquettes ont fonctionné. Mais j'ai pu en utiliser plus avec mon vieux lecteur interne (obligé de ressortir ma vieille tour ^^).

Bref, je pense que je vais finir par investir dans un émulateur floppy 

Ce petit classic II dipose désormais d'un système tout propre, en 7.1.2


----------



## Obibann (20 Mars 2021)

Pour le fun, j'ai réalisé un convertisseur d'images (c'est du java, ça devrait passer partout).
Ca prend du format "DiscCopy" et ça le transforme en image brute.



			https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FCzNsoDRF4blZXzn4SFjwSWWcGX2ONlU/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Invité (21 Mars 2021)

Obibann a dit:


> Pour le fun, j'ai réalisé un convertisseur d'images (c'est du java, ça devrait passer partout).
> Ca prend du format "DiscCopy" et ça le transforme en image brute.
> 
> 
> ...


Qu'est ce que tu appelles "image brute" ?
Ca sort sous quel format (extension) ?

A priori, ça ne fonctionne pas avec 10.11 (El Capitan)


----------



## gpbonneau (21 Mars 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Qu'est ce que tu appelles "image brute" ?
> Ca sort sous quel format (extension) ?
> 
> A priori, ça ne fonctionne pas avec 10.11 (El Capitan)


Je pense qu'il parle du format "raw", c'est à dire du format DiskCopy mais sans les data ressource spécifique au Mac (sans changer l'extension .dsk).

Steve Chamberlin (BMOW) avait fait un petit utilitaire dans ce sens (DiskCopy2Dsk) pour les premières versions de son FloppyEmu qui ne lisait pas encore les fichiers au format DiskCopy directement.
Il avait fait aussi une version Windows (et avec les sources des versions tous systèmes Unix comme Linux).

C'est vrai que j'avais eu ce problème au début de ma petite collection, mais avec le FloppyEmu et le Raspberry ça fait bien longtemps que je n'utilise plus de disquette, ou alors de temps en temps pour le fun ;-) ou pour tester les lecteurs que je répare.


----------



## Obibann (23 Mars 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Qu'est ce que tu appelles "image brute" ?
> Ca sort sous quel format (extension) ?
> 
> A priori, ça ne fonctionne pas avec 10.11 (El Capitan)


Il faut le lancer avec java. Je n'ai pas d'OSX récent pour tester  Et la version de Java sur Tiger est périmée ^^
En lignes de commande, ça se lance comme ça : java -jar flocon_1.0.0.00.jar
Je suis en train de faire une nouvelle version (avec un .app et un .exe cette fois) qui permet aussi de graver la disquette directement. Mais c'est plus compliqué (la compatibilité Windows est pénible).

gpnonneau a déjà répondu (merci pour le lien d'ailleurs !), mais en gros une image disque "brute" c'est une image exacte d'un lecteur. Le fichier correspond exactement au contenu. Mais certains logiciels, comme DiscCopy, font des images à leur propre format, où l'image "brute" est accompagnée d'autres données générées par le logiciel (et utiles que pour ce dernier) ce qui fait que normalement seul ce dernier peut gérer les images. Mais j'ai compris ce que faisait DiscCopy, ce qui me permet de me passer de ce dernier pour graver ou convertir les images.


----------



## Obibann (23 Mars 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Je pense qu'il parle du format "raw", c'est à dire du format DiskCopy mais sans les data ressource spécifique au Mac (sans changer l'extension .dsk).
> 
> Steve Chamberlin (BMOW) avait fait un petit utilitaire dans ce sens (DiskCopy2Dsk) pour les premières versions de son FloppyEmu qui ne lisait pas encore les fichiers au format DiskCopy directement.
> Il avait fait aussi une version Windows (et avec les sources des versions tous systèmes Unix comme Linux).
> ...


J'ai commandé mon Floppy Emu  Mais je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de développer ce petit outil ^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2021)

Cela dit, je me permet d'insister sur un point de détail : les disquettes ne sont pas des disques optiques, mais magnétiques, on ne les grave pas, on se contente de les écrire !


----------



## Obibann (23 Mars 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, je me permet d'insister sur un point de détail : les disquettes ne sont pas des disques optiques, mais magnétiques, on ne les grave pas, on se contente de les écrire !


Tu as raison, mais autant en anglais "write" me va, en français "Ecrire une disquette" ça me fait bizarre


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2021)

Obibann a dit:


> Tu as raison, mais autant en anglais "write" me va, en français "Ecrire une disquette" ça me fait bizarre


Sans doute parce que tu es trop jeune pour avoir connu une époque où les disques optiques n'existaient pas encore !


----------



## Obibann (23 Mars 2021)

Non, j'ai connu ! Mon premier PC avait les deux 
Mais j’emploie facilement "Écrire sur ..." sans problèmes. Mais je ne trouve pas de terme simple qui sonne bien à mon oreille pour dire "Écrire une image brute sur ...". Restaurer, remonter, transcrire ? Mais s'il n'y a que moi que ça gêne, je veux bien volontiers employer "Écrire une disquette"


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2021)

Obibann a dit:


> Mais s'il n'y a que moi que ça gêne, je veux bien volontiers employer "Écrire une disquette"


Tu emploies ce que tu veux, ma remarque était juste une pointe d'humour légèrement ironique, sans prétention à te dicter quelque vocabulaire que ce soit, l'important est qu'on se comprenne !


----------



## Obibann (23 Mars 2021)

Pas de soucis Pascal, merci quand même pour la remarque


----------

